# winter olympics



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi did anyone watch the opening ceremony of the winter olympics? what did you think? Personally thought the beautiful Canadian National Anthem was destroyed, why can't people just sing a song as it was meant to be sung, instead of ruining it trying to be high brow. I love the Canadain National Anthem, but that was just awful


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree, it should have been sung the way we all sing it everyday at school.


----------

